
Ask HN: What do you call your sys admin group? - kngspook
I&#x27;m trying to name a group of accounts with privileged access to corporate systems, but I&#x27;m trying to avoid calling it &quot;admins@&quot;, mostly because I dislike the abbreviation but the long form is too long. Anyone come up with some cooler&#x2F;nicer way to label it?
======
gtirloni
I would name it "System Administrators Group"

Has it become a bad word?

~~~
kngspook
No, I just wanted something more succinct without being an abbreviation. Also,
it's not the descriptive name that I'm thinking about, but more something like
the unix group name/mailing alias.

~~~
gtirloni
Oh, I see. We have groups named "ops@" or "infra@" sometimes.

~~~
kngspook
Yeah, that's not a bad suggestion, I kind of like "operators@", it's a bit
shorter than "administrators@". I was also thinking about "staff@", but that's
too general purpose.

------
husamia
datacenter

